# What is it?



## lakerbrain (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it a blue diamond?


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have any better pics? That one is pretty blurry. Granted, not wearing my contacts, but still.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

well.. it's a rhom and could just be any kind of rhom... If you don't know the exact location where it was netted, you'll never be able to know for sure...so it's pretty much your choice to call it like you want !


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

get a pic with the lights on that would help.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

what size is it???

Need a better pic???

could be a rhom but not gonna say til a get a clearer pic


----------

